# CO2 Diffuser Recommendations?



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

What CO2 diffusers do you guys use? I am not going to use an inline diffuser as it seems overly complex to me. Looking for a diffuser under 15 bucks that is actually worth the price. Links would be great too.


----------



## Progen (Oct 31, 2016)

I made my own external reactor for less than US 15 bucks but it all depends on what tools you have and whether you're willing to get your hands dirty. I have 100% dissolution in mine so there are no bubbles in the tank and that makes me a happy guy. 

ps. If CO2 costs are an issue, then a reactor, whether internal or external, should be what you should be looking at. The venturi designs (there are both internal and external ones) suggested by Tom Barr and its clones can be made for very little money and effort.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/13643-Tom-Barr-s-DIY-Internal-Reactor-w-venturi

I linked to this one instead of the one on the Barr Report because the photos there cannot be viewed.


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

sharambil said:


> What CO2 diffusers do you guys use? I am not going to use an inline diffuser as it seems overly complex to me. Looking for a diffuser under 15 bucks that is actually worth the price. Links would be great too.


 What is your setup? diy or a legit setup? I just started a diy baking soda citric acid setup and found out the hard way it won't work with many ceramic diffusers because they require much higher psi. I made my own in a couple minutes out of a syringe and cotton ball. It is spitting out very small bubbles.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

It's legit lol. Pressurized CO2!


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I use a chopstick stuck at the end of an airline hose then attach to the intake of this. Cheap and effective.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Would pumping co2 into a canister filter intake work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

This is worth a shot for 5 dollars. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GCO35G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You have the PSI to make it work. I'm not sure about a canister. If I was running a legit system on a 30 g or more, I would feed it into a powerhead.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Would pumping co2 into a canister filter intake work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, gas will build up in your pump and make a lot of noise and reduce its efficiency. Eventually will damage your canister filter.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

ok.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

The best is the inline diffuser by aqua up. There is a knock off it on evilbay. Then there is a CO2 Diffuser Glass w Reactor. Found 1 on evilbay for $4.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Rhionix sells some on amazon. Also if you ever have trouble with one them they will move quick to get you out a new one. Great customer service


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pattern8 said:


> Rhionix sells some on amazon. Also if you ever have trouble with one them they will move quick to get you out a new one. Great customer service


Not for $4. Searching on evilbay for Rhinox diffuser I found a better diffuser called Beetle Rhinox. 

Small items seem to be cheaper on evilbay. Always best to compare the 2.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hilde said:


> Not for $4. Searching on evilbay for Rhinox diffuser I found a better diffuser called Beetle Rhinox.
> 
> Small items seem to be cheaper on evilbay. Always best to compare the 2.


I've gone through about 2 of the last ones you posted and 4 of the ones you have posted on the right side in your first post.
2 of the 6 were a result of carelessly dropping on the floor. The other 4 however were simply a result of trying to remove and disconnect for cleaning. I finally gave up on them. I've ordered two stainless steel diffusers with removable ceramic disks from AquaLabAquaria. They've yet to arrive but I'm looking forward to them.
You're right that there are a larger number of options on eBay but I'm addicted to the Amazon Prime free two day shipping.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Pattern8 said:


> You're right that there are a larger number of options on eBay but I'm addicted to the Amazon Prime free two day shipping.


Yeh I love Prime too. I prefer Amazon to Ebay. For with Ebay I don't know exactly when a product is coming. Thus I compare the 2 and then decide from whom I am going buy from.

Bump:


Pattern8 said:


> I've ordered two stainless steel diffusers with removable ceramic disks from AquaLabAquaria.


The stainless steel diffuser I see on AquaLabAquaria website is $45. Is that the 1 you have ordered? It is on Ebay and Amazon for $14 with free shipping.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hilde said:


> Yeh I love Prime too. I prefer Amazon to Ebay. For with Ebay I don't know exactly when a product is coming. Thus I compare the 2 and then decide from whom I am going buy from.
> 
> Bump:
> The stainless steel diffuser I see on AquaLabAquaria website is $45. Is that the 1 you have ordered? It is on Ebay and Amazon for $14 with free shipping.


Really?!? I can't be too upset though because the people at AquaLabAquaria were really very helpful in answering some questions I had so I don't mind supporting their business. However, and I apologize as I don't wish to hack this thread, have you been able to find stainless steel canister filter pipes..preferably with a lily flow...on amazon? If so will you direct message me with links?


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-T...86&sr=1-18&keywords=CO2+diffuser+amazon+prime

Is this one a good inline diffuser?


----------



## Potassium Nitrate (Jun 20, 2016)

I like ti use a glass diffuser, that runs into the intake of a powerhead. I find that I get great co2 diffusion with this method.


----------



## marks_01 (Jan 4, 2017)

I like the $6 Fluval 88g one on amazon. Seems to work really well. Works at 20 psi or more. One reason I like it better than the glass or stainless steel ones cited above is that I can suction-cup it anywhere I want, as low as possible in the tank. The mounting options for the others aren't as flexible. Mount it low in your tank so that the bubbles have to travel farther to reach the top. Then, you can also position it under your filter out-flow so that it blows the co2 bubbles around the tank to keep them in the tank longer.

Side note 1: I'm recommending the Fluval 88g ceramic diffuser, but I don't recommend getting the matching Fluval bubble-counter. It seemed cheaply-made and with a poor design. 

Side note 2: you'll need an inline check-valve that can handle the higher pressure. My Aquatek CO2 regulator came with a cheap-looking bubble-counter + integrated check valve that actually works really well.


----------



## softmushroom (Dec 23, 2013)

I just bought the Ista Mix Max reactor. I have heard mixed reviews about it considering it's really cheap. I'm about to install it this weekend, so let's see how this goes.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sharambil said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-T...86&sr=1-18&keywords=CO2+diffuser+amazon+prime
> 
> Is this one a good inline diffuser?


I tried it. I decided to not use it for it is not quiet enough for me. I have an ear problem that is irritated by noises so you many not think it is loud. When I get my Kh balanced will be using an inline diffuser similar to Up Aqua CO2 Atomizer. Got the knock off on evilbay for $16.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

marks_01 said:


> I like the $6 Fluval 88g one on amazon.


The refills are expensive though. I did read somewhere that someone adapted some small paintball tanks to it.


----------



## marks_01 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh, I'm new and didn't realize there's an entire Fluval 88g "kit." I only have the Fluval 88g ceramic disk diffuser (which seems to work well) and it's hooked up to an Aquatek regulator and 20oz. paintball tank (which requires a paintball tank adapter). Yeah, the rest of the 88g "kit" would be for a nano tank only.


----------

